# Opinions Please on new mare.



## deanw186 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bought a new mare last nigh and was wondering what you guys thought of her. Wondering what to do with her as she really hasnt been used for anything that we know of and no one on her pedigree jumps out at you. She does have Poco Bueno and Impressive and desecdants of both.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

May just be the pics but she appears to have a tiny hiney!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you get a good conformation shot?
What are her HERDA and HYPP statuses?


----------



## deanw186 (Dec 5, 2011)

yes I will try to get better pictures. These were just quick picks my wife got of her. HYPP is N/N and I'm assuming she hasnt been tested foe HERDA as it is not on her papers


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought the same, she has a skinny butt, She could use some hill work.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Is it just me or is her rear higher on the left all the time. She is in several different poses and it looks the same in every one. Better pics please.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Macslady said:


> Is it just me or is her rear higher on the left all the time. She is in several different poses and it looks the same in every one. Better pics please.


my thoughts , too. Gorgeous face and shoulders, just odd hind end and not sure if it's the fault of the photo.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I think she has kind gentle eyes. How old is she? How tall his she? I wish you many miles of happy trails.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What do YOU want to do? Trail ride? Show? Most advice is have your goal in mind, then go looking for the horse that is trained to fit in w/that. & take an experienced horse person w/you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely need better pics. I see a dropped hip, which is very concerning. Hopefully it's just how she was standing, otherwise that's a problem.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Definitely need better pics. I see a dropped hip, which is very concerning. Hopefully it's just how she was standing, otherwise that's a problem.


I agree...the last picture in particular is disturbing as her left rear is behind the right rear and the hip is still higher on the left, so I don't see it as a matter of posture. A locked left stifle could be causing it, but I can't tell from the pictures if it is locked...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*deanw186*, I would be interested in finding out more about your mare. Such as is she sound and able to be ridden? 

The reason I ask is my colt also has this issue. He was born with a warped cannon bone and so he has one hind leg shorter than the other. He is almost 17 months old and right now is sound, but I worry about his future. I would say his hips are unbalanced by about 2 inches.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

THR, have you talked to your farrier about this?


----------



## poopscooper (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep, dropped hip... try getting her to stand square for her conformation shots... she looks to be kind in the eyes...


----------

